
Epic ups Unreal Marketplace creators’ pay well above industry standard - apetresc
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/07/epic-ups-unreal-marketplace-creators-pay-well-above-industry-standard/
======
apetresc
The most surprising part of this is that it's also retroactive - everyone
who's sold on the asset store will be getting a cheque for the difference on
every sale since 2014.

